# The Emperor is almost dead



## Dialgus

True that the age of mankind draws to a close. The time of ending is amoung us. The Tech adepts have discovered a failure in the Golden throne beyond repair and Ultramar is cut off from the imperium.


----------



## Lord Khorne

WTF!!! Not much of a story. More of just saying something dumb.


----------



## Dialgus

The Bolter and chainsword posted this today. Sorry if it's not what you wanted but at least its true.


----------



## Someguy

This is, apparently, the fluff out of the new rulebook.


----------



## Triumph Of Man

Interesting, supposedly Andy Chambers wanted to move the story in this direction but his idea was rejected. Supposedly why he left the company.


----------



## Jacobite

Very interesting seeing as this could herald the end of the game as we know it.

With falling profits GW (hard to believe I know) may be looking to close up the story.

If not I have to question what the hell they are playing at because those are some pretty huge developments to throw into the story.


----------



## Ludoldus

Wow... well that sucks... Now i'm all for cool new fluff and massive events and so forth, but this is a little radical isnt it? I mean the emperor in the throne and mankind just holding on has always been the story, so for them to change that... kinda weird to be honest. Besides, even if GW did go bust, i always thought they would end it with a massive summer bat rep thing of an attack on the golden throne and if forces of order won the emperor would arise but if evil side won he'd die... Sounds much more grand than "Oh well the Emperor's life support machine has stuffed up and so he's dead. The end."

I really hope this is just some guy pulling a prank/ getting his info mixed up...


----------



## Carna

It better be a joke!


----------



## TrentLanthier

When you think about it, SM are their big money maker, and my understanding is that GW is running either in the red or barely in the black (That is to say isn't making a ton of cash atm compared to its expenses) so I doubt they would cripple their money maker.

Maybe there is truth about if the emperor dies he is reborn, and the reason that the Imperium has stagnated is because they have kept him in stasis not allowing him to be reborn.


----------



## Death Shroud

To be honest it's good to see a shift in the background, moving the background along actually gives GW some great storytelling opportunities as well as a opening up some business opportunities.

If GW's business does look as if it's going down the u-bend then they can always play the "Returning Primarch" & "Daemon Primarch" cards to make a quick buck.


----------



## Jacobite

Thats what Chambers idea was but the big wigs weren't too keen on it. Looks like they may have had a rethink on it.


----------



## Unknown Primarch

sounds like a great thing to me. we all know the emperor is getting ready to be reborn and the imperium really needs him now if you ask me so hopefully they are gonna kill him off and he gets reborn and a whole new series of models comes out for all the new technology the emperor might make. plus i think the primarchs need to return so we have some good heroes to work along side all the current ones.


----------



## Fluff'Ead

I doubt that they're going to move onwards on the timeline at all.
They're probably just trying to make the Imperiums desperate situation look more "dynamic".

Just think of the ever extincting Eldar, ever expanding Tau Empire, the ever evolving Nids, the ever awakening Necs etc.


----------



## Lord Reevan

they probably just said it as a kind of hint that there will be a 6th edition with either primarchs returning or turning the imperium into a democracy style, changing the way Imperial forces work and other crap. it also could be some way to justify all these new vehicles. They're getting desperate so they're making anything that moves


----------



## Dialgus

hopfully the emperor will revive Horus so he can finish what he started

Horus Heresy II


----------



## Lord Reevan

I like that idea. Give a proper reason to host a gigantic apocalypse game


----------



## Dirge Eterna

Horus' body was completely destoryed by Abaddon and the Black Legion shortly after the Heresy, when the other Legions attempted to clone him.

-Dirge


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm

if gw is really taking the storyline in this direction then im leaning towards some big event at the turn of the new millenium, the dawn of a new age. you can see the pattern a lot in many of the new books that have come out(excluding the heresy books) that the characters realize that they are at the dawn of a new age and something BIG is going to happen. hopefully its the loyal primarchs returning jaghatai, russ, corax, vulkan, and the lion the mystery of dorn's fate revealed(hope he's not dead) the emperor being reborn and saving guilliman and then some huge crusade with the new imperium going up against the daemon primarchs angron, fulgrim, perturabo, magnus, mortarion and any who i forgot. that would definately open up for some new units on each side and would make for an epic struggle that gw could probably spread out over a long period of time. much like what dialgus said Horus Heresy II, but without Horus and probably a better name.


----------



## delta555

this is interesting but if they kill off the emporer completley just think of what huge story line they will need to explain this and if you guys are right just some reborn kid claiming to be the emporer 

that would be nice though the emporer fighting along your side with the primarchs returned maybe apon reserecting the others and the return of russ the chaos primarchs return too that would make an awesome battlefield site


----------



## Dirge Eterna

I can just see the last day of GW's closing. There's gonna be a big sign out front:

THE EMPEROR GETS UP AND MANKIND WINS

PWNED!!!!

THANK YOU FOR YOUR PATRONAGE
-GW managment.


----------



## Iron Within

Hmmm. I'm not sure I like this. But at the same time maybe the Emperor is reborn and we get the Primarchs back. I can see this either being really cool for the advancement of the storyline, or really sucking and being the end of everything I like about 40K's universe and story.


----------



## Katie Drake

All I think they're doing is trying to make the Imperium's situation look even more desperate. That way the Space Marines seem even more heroic (especially the Ultramarines, since they've lost contact with Terra and all), the Guard even more important for holding back the tide of enemies that are trying to destroy everything that the Imperium stands for and so on. I seriously doubt that they're actually going to kill the Emperor, or have him reborn or anything like that. They're just progressing the story a little.


----------



## Siege

If it's true I actually think it will be cool if they move the story along a little, but I'm with Drake, I can't see them actually killing off the Emperor or going anywhere near that far with the whole thing.

Just wondering, why are the Ultramarines cut off from Terra?

I know it won't happen but I would like to see an overall increase in Tyranid attacks across the galaxy, with many more planets and maybe even a few Chapters falling. Are the 'Nids and the Orks going to be locked in a bloody struggle with each other forever or is one going to get the upper hand or come knocking on the Imperiums door? I'd like to see the Tau expansion continue, and I'd like to see the Eldar presence in the galaxy dwindle to near extinction. Maybe the Necrons could get their shit together and launch some kind of large scale attack?! The Emperor isn't dead, but now we know he isn't going to sit on the golden throne forever... you never know how the whole ressurection thing might turn out. I'd like to see the strain start to show as the Imperium slowly loses it's hold on the galaxy.

Developments like these wouldn't need to have a huge impact on the overall game, but I think it would makes things a little more interesting.


----------



## Triumph Of Man

> Just wondering, why are the Ultramarines cut off from Terra?


Because they're out in the arse end of the universe in the Segmentum Ultima, and without the Emperor there's no way for the Navigators to guide ships through the warp. Not a long range jump like that anyway.


----------



## -xecutioner-

am i the only one who thinks that if GW lowered their prices a bit, they wuld actually make _more_ money?


----------



## Unknown Primarch

i cant see ultramar being cut off from terra being a vast problem really. i mean, guilleman made a very successful empire of his own in that area of the galaxy and they didnt have the astrononmican then so maybe they will be able to hold out on their own and just carry on doing their own thing.


----------



## G_Morgan

I think the only way the Emperor is going to die (and come back) is if the Imperium itself nearly collapses. It would be boring for the Emperor to return to a nearly intact Imperium.

Unless there was a serious civil war but I suspect the Space Marines could tell the difference between the Emperor and just some bloke and such a civil war would be over quickly. All the Space Marine chapters falling behind a man would have a significant PR bonus.


----------



## Fluff'Ead

Good luck fighting the Tyranids on your own Ultras!


----------



## Unknown Primarch

i dont think it will be boring the emperor coming back to the imperium as it is because he has never physically seen the current imperium and im sure he wouldnt be too impressed. he would definatly make big changes in every part of it and upset alot of greedy, power hungery people who he would have to sort out. probably the current imperium would disappear and it would be bedlam for along while until He got it sorted. but who would be of virtue to help Him like say malcador did because He would definatly need some people like that for sure.


----------



## Jase

everyone keeps going on about GW actually furthering the story line, they clearly aren't. 

what they are doing is fleshing out the current storyline, the current storyline ends at theend of the black crusade which took place in the year 999 of M41, it's the end of the time of ending, and every prophecy says that the emperor will die at the turn of the 42nd millienium.

what they've done with the new book, and i fully agree with what they've done, is flesh out what is actually hapening in the galaxy, they're trying to show how what is happening now makes the horus heresy look like a frikking tea party.

the emperor's golden throne is failing, the imperium is being assaulted on all sides (with the closest battle to terra since the horus heresy being fought against the necrons) the eldar are dying, the tyranids are consuming and orks are gathering waaaggghhs everywhere. not to mention the chaos pirate raids by Huron and his lackeys. and that's before we even go into Abaddon and his upcoming black crusade.

a lot of people don't realise that the black crusade is actually the last part of the time line before the game becomes warhammer 41k, which i don't think they'll do.

no progression, only expansion on previous background.


i specifically love the fact that the new rulebook has 3 or 4 full 2 page spreads of timelines, that's 3 or 4 more full page spreads than the current book  :biggrin:


----------



## G_Morgan

Unknown Primarch said:


> i dont think it will be boring the emperor coming back to the imperium as it is because he has never physically seen the current imperium and im sure he wouldnt be too impressed. he would definatly make big changes in every part of it and upset alot of greedy, power hungery people who he would have to sort out. probably the current imperium would disappear and it would be bedlam for along while until He got it sorted. but who would be of virtue to help Him like say malcador did because He would definatly need some people like that for sure.


Like I said. I think he would quickly rally the SMs behind him. Who is going to argue with an Emperor with 1m SMs behind him?

I know the entire Imperium would crush even that force but the PR effect of having nearly every loyalist SM fall behind the Emperor would huge.

An interesting question is what the Inquisition does. I suspect the Emperor would try and shut them down.


----------



## Unknown Primarch

im curious as to what will happen to the imperial religion if He returned. would He let them all continue to worship Him as a god or would He try and bring back imperial truth? maybe hard seeing how far a decline humanity has gone. they have been indoctrinated to worship a false god (maybe) when that being always denied being a god. how can you all of a sudden change 10k years worth of belief without BIG problems.

then theres the inquistion. while good im some ways it is one fucked up organisation and would need a huge purge to sort that out. obviously to huge resistance and the usual heresy/heretics being thrown around to stop any change of control. 
such possibilities for future fluff, its getting to great time indeed


----------



## julio d

I think if the Emperor dies, he would carve out his own space in the warp and bring man with him.


----------



## Unknown Primarch

jesus, just had a thought. whats gonna happen when the throne fails because thats holding back all the daemons from attacking earth through the webway and once that fails the custodes better be on form for a big battle. hope their up to it!


----------



## Kronus

What they might be up to is escalating the whole 40k conflict. At the moment the spreading the idea that the Emperors throne is failing potentially leading to the emperors death. This is the perfect opportunity to increase the threat posed by the xenos and the heretic and hit the Imperium hard putting it under more pressure and intensifying the constant war. Meanwhile the Thorians (Inquisitorial faction who believe the emperors ultimate rebirth) hear that the golden throne is failing and fearing he may be lost turn all the efforts to securing Terra and convincing the custodes to allow them to bring about his resurrection. However the predominant followers of Amalathain Creed who strive to maintain the status quo would find the idea of changing the godemperor incarnate and risking the loss of the psychic beacon which holds the Imperium together as too great and a massive civil war with the Emperors fate as the price. The Imperium will almost collapse under internal conflict and increasing assaults from Chaos (perhaps another Black Crusade)and the xenos exploiting the weakneded Imperial war machine. Ends with the Imperium on the brink of collapse, half its worlds in rebellion however the Emperor will be reborn and much like at its start the Emperor and the space marines must bring humanity together again with a host of new STC's. All theory on my part but would be neat, as would provide for epic campaigns and the Emperors rebirth is a excuse for a load of new STC’s, therefore new range and more money for GW


----------



## G_Morgan

Unknown Primarch said:


> im curious as to what will happen to the imperial religion if He returned. would He let them all continue to worship Him as a god or would He try and bring back imperial truth? maybe hard seeing how far a decline humanity has gone. they have been indoctrinated to worship a false god (maybe) when that being always denied being a god. how can you all of a sudden change 10k years worth of belief without BIG problems.


You can't but I would first insist on freedom of religion (Chaos excepted). Then I would disestablish the ministorum. Once you have done that you are half way there. Remember the Emperor thinks in terms of era's rather than lifetimes.


----------



## Dreamseller

i'm not big on the fluff of 40k but with the death of the emporer it could herald the return of the primarches and give us the missing 2


----------



## bobss

nah, daemons are like orks they cant defeat the imperium head on due to the fact they fall out and one god would trick the other off etc although if they were to appear in segmentum solar in a large enough force then.....

as for ultramar being cut off.... hmm yes but it wont fall, the military might of that sector is enormous . OR the tau seeing there great oppotunity to create a ' greater good ' would some how hack there way through, and whats cutting them off anyway? the only things i can think off strong enough are tyranids or warp storms / daemons


----------



## Anphicar

So where exactly has this been "officially" stated?

Nowhere i presume. :no:


----------



## Elchimpster

Lord Kronus said:


> What they might be up to is escalating the whole 40k conflict. At the moment the spreading the idea that the Emperors throne is failing potentially leading to the emperors death. This is the perfect opportunity to increase the threat posed by the xenos and the heretic and hit the Imperium hard putting it under more pressure and intensifying the constant war. Meanwhile the Thorians (Inquisitorial faction who believe the emperors ultimate rebirth) hear that the golden throne is failing and fearing he may be lost turn all the efforts to securing Terra and convincing the custodes to allow them to bring about his resurrection. However the predominant followers of Amalathain Creed who strive to maintain the status quo would find the idea of changing the godemperor incarnate and risking the loss of the psychic beacon which holds the Imperium together as too great and a massive civil war with the Emperors fate as the price. The Imperium will almost collapse under internal conflict and increasing assaults from Chaos (perhaps another Black Crusade)and the xenos exploiting the weakneded Imperial war machine. Ends with the Imperium on the brink of collapse, half its worlds in rebellion however the Emperor will be reborn and much like at its start the Emperor and the space marines must bring humanity together again with a host of new STC's. All theory on my part but would be neat, as would provide for epic campaigns and the Emperors rebirth is a excuse for a load of new STC’s, therefore new range and more money for GW



Wow, this is a heck of a well thought out answer. Well done.


----------



## Initiate

Ditto, thats a damn good theory you got there Kronus. And here i was about to declare this post blasphemous, but what you say would be great!


----------



## Commissar Ploss

i agree with chimp, that is one awesome theory. i would definitely have to change the story line for my novel if this is really the case. hmmm...


----------



## G_Morgan

What I would say. The Emperor was very close to shutting humanity off from Chaos for all time. He had already banned sorcery, his great crusade was mere decades from owning it all and the completion of a web way gate would mean they can kill off all the Astropaths, Navigators, Psykers and any other mutants with strange powers.

If he came back he could quickly finish off his web way gate. What then? The Necrons have already provided a mechanism for closing the eye of terror. It could probably be adapted to shut down warp storms all over the galaxy and could be used in place of his own powers to maintain the human web way.

I'm not sure if a returning Emperor would be plausible unless it was brink of extinction stuff again. He was so close.


----------



## Lord Reevan

To be honest the likelyhood of them killing off the emperor or bringing him back fresh would finish the game and fluff. If he dies the imperium falls, might take a while but it will, If he comes back healthy as anything, the imperium will crush everything and they live in peace.It'll stop their major moneymaker so they wouldn't do it


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm

i agree with elchimpster, good answer lord kronus. bringing back the emperor would furter the storyline and add more to it. i dont think that it would exactly be the end of gw though. i mean stuff like that takes a VERY long time to progress so it would definately be worth while.


----------



## delta555

i just thought of what another guy said yeah wtf would the inqusition do to a guy saying he is the emporer reborn... probably shoot him for heresy then what reborn agian inquistion gets a little suscpicious wtf is going on hundreds of very similar peeps keep apearing possibly identical saying they are the emporer until u have a huge kill count of emporers


----------



## G_Morgan

delta555 said:


> i just thought of what another guy said yeah wtf would the inqusition do to a guy saying he is the emporer reborn... probably shoot him for heresy then what reborn agian inquistion gets a little suscpicious wtf is going on hundreds of very similar peeps keep apearing possibly identical saying they are the emporer until u have a huge kill count of emporers


What makes you think the Inquisition has anyone or anything capable of harming the Emperor?

It took the greatest primarch powered directly by all 4 chaos gods to even hurt him. Only then because the Emperor was holding back out of love for his son.


----------



## delta555

true but it would still be very akward and i highly doubt they would sit their and watch this mabye they will suffacate him with all their dead bodies lol =)


----------



## Dirge Eterna

It's actually quite easy to hurt the Emperor. The problem comes with keeping him dead. I'd hazard a good-sized cannon round would do him in. Or a virus bomb (because unless his atoms are held together by something more powerful then biological Gorilla Glue, he's toast.)

Besides, right now, all the Inquisition has to do is cut the power on Terra for about twenty minutes. *dead*

-Dirge


----------



## da big boss

what if thay made the m.42 m.41 and what we know as the current m.41 is skkiped and clasefid???:spiteful::spiteful::spiteful:


----------



## vorbis

just because im cynical if i was GW i'd just say we was going to do this whip up loads of interest get some people back in the game, stop some people from leaving who thought the fluff was getting boring then just do nothing.

p.s just a thought, did it take the emporer untill the year 40k to become as powerful and knowladgable as he is or was he born that way, according to fluff primarchs were as strong as a fully grown man at age 5 or something but a fully grown man can still be killed as the inquisition would have no problem doing it since he would technically be a mutant


----------



## Lord Reevan

Well according to fluff the Emperor was around during the time of the crusades and earlier and had a part to play in every major war in human history:shok: He probably got all his smarts over time then....


----------



## sunnyswipe

i dint realise gw were doing that badly financially?
i stopped buying the models about 5-6 years ago, and ive just recently started losing interest in white dwarf+ the novels, i still love the background and the atmosphere of the gw universe, but i think it all started going pear-shaped when andy chambers left the company(no offence to any of the current developers- just personal opinion)
just slightly off topic- does anyone know what happend to pete haines? (spelling?)


----------



## Lord Reevan

I haven't heard much but he's still ther I think... Probably working on a new release quietly


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm

the models have been running up in price lately, its getting harder to keep up.


----------



## Alaric

yes i heard about this and when the emperor is dead and the throne gone. someone called the Star child? i think awakens and takes humanity on a great crusade against chaos or something. the game will not end the emperor will be reborn into the Star child or something.


----------



## Lord Reevan

I have to travel halfway up the country to get stuff GW price as everywhere else in the country sells them with a massive extra on..... they might be strapped for money now but look at the amount they've done recently. that'll start paying off and they'll be grand again....


----------



## OtHM

Maybe if the Emperor is reborne then he will create NEW primarchs? since the other ones are dead and gone. in a way that even the emperor can't fix.


----------



## xpunksbeendeadx

I think they're building up for something big. Just think about it for a second. You have the increasing ork menace, tyranid fleets coming, necrons awaking across the galaxy and lastly the ever present threat of chaos. Now imagine the Emperor dying and reborn ala the star child theory. He comes back and launches the Imperium into a new series of crusades with vigor that we haven't seen for 10,000 years. Humans are gonna be facing threats bigger then ever before, imagine a straight up war with a tyranid fleet thats not a mere scouting fleet. These are going to be the biggest battles we have ever seen take place in 40k. They're gonna make the first crusades look like water fights. Its gonna be like Armageddon at every battle, never ending.


----------



## LegendX

BlackApostleVilhelm said:


> the models have been running up in price lately, its getting harder to keep up.


One Squad at a time, dude. 



xpunksbeendeadx said:


> I think they're building up for something big. Just think about it for a second. You have the increasing ork menace, tyranid fleets coming, necrons awaking across the galaxy and lastly the ever present threat of chaos. Now imagine the Emperor dying and reborn ala the star child theory. He comes back and launches the Imperium into a new series of crusades with vigor that we haven't seen for 10,000 years. Humans are gonna be facing threats bigger then ever before, imagine a straight up war with a tyranid fleet thats not a mere scouting fleet. These are going to be the biggest battles we have ever seen take place in 40k. They're gonna make the first crusades look like water fights. Its gonna be like Armageddon at every battle, never ending.


Possible Spoiler Alert right there.
Would make sense and would be a perfect reason for a 6th edition to fix changes to 5th. Curse them and their money grubbing schemes!

Guess we'll just have to wait and see, until then, 5th edition here I come!

LX


----------



## G_Morgan

OtHM said:


> Maybe if the Emperor is reborne then he will create NEW primarchs? since the other ones are dead and gone. in a way that even the emperor can't fix.


Leman Russ? Lion El Johnson?

I reckon that in the final battle Fulgrim will overpower the Daemon possessing him and throw Abaddon over the rail into the heart of the space station. I didn't steal this ending from anywhere. :grin:


----------



## BloodAngelZeros

I think the Emperor being reborn would be a great idea. Revival of mankind against a massing foe. Perhaps his rebirth brings back long dead primarchs or perhaps the two legions that were struck from the record come to light once more? Or the idea that new primarchs have been incubating all along. I would have to think that if something as big as the emperor being killed off or reborn is going to occur than the two lost legions are going to be involved somehow. It leaves plenty of room for new models, new stories, new breath into the game. 

Personally, I think if GW managed to get a movie going it would spark a lot of people to join. The Horus Heresy would be the perfect plot for not only the fans of the game as even if you don't play space marines, you know about the heresy. It would also be a plot that the people that don't play can follow along with and submerge themselves in. 

Just look at all the followers and $ star wars has and has generated. I think something similar could be done with the Horus Heresy plot except it will be much cooler than star wars


----------



## DarkBadger

The throne wont fail for 10 years at least unless they get desperate for cash, then they'll rush it on with the thorian inquisitors carrying out the starchild theory.

But I can see a huge battle coming on all fronts, whoever wins out of orks and nids will be a pumped up version, another black crusade and a waaagh from ghazgkhull all at once is possible, probably then the primarchs return, good and bad, angron is rumoured for apoc reload, tho not on conents pg, so wait and see....anyway maybe at end of this and imperium is all but gone the emperor returns???

all we know is there are a lot of bad things about to happen, and the emperor is dying, but very very slowly, I honestly doubt we will ever see it, but primarchs tho i can, most of the chaos ones are still about, sort of.


----------



## AJAX1001

Many of you might not Know this but The So Called Fallen angel Cypher is really not fallen He has the sword which can do something for the emporer many believe that he was the one Who knew of the Star child Theory from the start :so_happy:


----------



## Wolflordrob

Supposedly if the Emporer dies he basically becomes a god and brings order to chaos.


----------



## Unknown Primarch

yeah its about time the emp and primarchs come back into it. everyone else seems to have all these powerful champions and gods and so forth and the imperium doesnt really have anything. seb thor was probably the last big character to rouse the whole imperium and that was a few thousand years ago. and if they dont bring back emp yet, at least give us some primarchs. russ would be great has he would have a super strong army return with him (new models) and have such a big amount of fluff for people to get their teeth into. it would be perfect.


----------



## SunTzuDiciple

Just a thought if GW does put out a line with the emperor and the primarchs (good and evil) wouldn't that make that game unbalanced. I mean aren't they pretty much unkillable expect if they kill each other? What would the other races get to keep up? The regular and chaos space marines would be invincible.


----------



## Son of mortarion

here is what I know: From various fluff sources, If the Emperor finally dies, He will establish himself as a god in the warp. This will instantly eliminate the need for the astronomicon, as he will be able to guide humanity directly. In the Horus heresy novels, it is hinted that the reason that the emperor was eliminating religion in order to create a religious void that he would fill. If true, and he was reborn, he would encourage the imperial creed. If he became a god in the warp, the imperial creed would make him as powerful as the chaos gods.


The basic cosmology of Warhammer 40k is that set by Micheal Moorecock, Chaos, Balance, and order. Chaos is obvious, balance is provided by the tyranids and necrons. The Emperor of mankind would be order, and potentially as entropic as the lords of order are in moorecock's books.


----------



## dizzington esq

How do we know that the emperor is not already dead and has been for hundreds of years already ? The pyschic signal of 1000 pyskers should be enough to light the batteries of the astronomican on a daily basis...

The lords of terra have been guiding the Imperium for a small eternity albeit under the guise of " we are only doing the bidding of the emperor ". Sounds like politicians putting the spin on yet another issue.

The time of ending it may be, but this has been the way for a long long time now and isn't it funny that the Imperium are only just realising it now. Any culture that has lost the ability to build/repair/maintain new/existing technology is already on the evolutionary down slope and it is only a matter of time before the next bigger and better thing comes along and puts them out of their abject misery. 

If it wasn't for the great leaders/heroes the Imperium has it would have turned on itself a long time ago in one of the biggest and bloodiest civil wars that would make the Horus heresy look like a picnic day at the beach.

Did I mention that I like scarabs...


----------



## Wolf_Lord_Skoll

I reckon there just going to say that the golden throne is failing, and then just leave it. It's just to emphasise the fact that the Imperium is _coming_ to end. There probably not going to finish him off for a while yet. But thats just my opinion.


----------



## Unknown Primarch

probably right but we all know the imperium is F**KED so dont need this silly reminder. what we need is a galent attempt at saving the imperium and bringing in some superheroes to try and stave off the continual onslaught. yes they may fail in the end but at least go out with a bang and not a whimper. plus maybe the imperium will die out but not humanity. its too vastly spread for all the trillion trillions of humans to die in one go. nothing stopping a complete rebuild of humanity and a fresh golden age to occur.


----------



## Wraithbones

I just was reading the timelines in the 5th rulebook just comin back to 40k after 7 years and googled this up. I thought it would be interesting if the eldar gave the big E a spirit stone and then put his body into some custom made wraithlord or something would be awesome not that it would happen. lol I'd like to see the "good" races of 40k start banding together, but I don't think they will progress the story any further for a while or not at least anything to do with the emperor.

also i suck at grammar and typing!


----------



## normtheunsavoury

And the award for the most amazing Necro of the year goes to.......


----------



## Diatribe1974

WOW! Someone necro'd a 3+ year thread? AND it was their 1st & only post?


----------



## constantin_valdor

i personally dont see it advancing that far, i can see a renewed tyranid offensive, the astronmicon having reduced range so the furthest imperial worlds get cut off, the tau have another expansion and mayb just mayb the cadia system falling so you have the imperium being pushed back on all fronts but it keeps that desperation and the feeling that all is FUBAR. Also where did these rumours start


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful

Imperial news:
Top story: The emperor is dead!
Other news: sales of suicide pills raise greatly!


----------



## C'Tan Chimera

Alright, I guess we gotta invent some sort of Necron medal now for "Lord of the Undead-Disturbed an ancient topic's slumber and unleashed it on a killing spree" .


----------



## Cowlicker16

Yea but once you make it a medal you're going to see nothing but really old posts that keep coming back for no reason but to get it


----------



## Unknown Primarch

you guys break me. there is always some fool moaning on here about nothing.

ive seen countless times when someone is moaning about another member starting new threads about topics that people have already touched on and why they didnt just carry on with one of those old posts and as soon as someone does just that you shooting him down. 

WTF get a grip you nerds, whats the problem exactly with continuing a thread thats already in discussion even if its abit older than some?!


----------



## Diatribe1974

Unknown Primarch said:


> you guys break me. there is always some fool moaning on here about nothing.
> 
> ive seen countless times when someone is moaning about another member starting new threads about topics that people have already touched on and why they didnt just carry on with one of those old posts and as soon as someone does just that you shooting him down.
> 
> WTF get a grip you nerds, whats the problem exactly with continuing a thread thats already in discussion even if its abit older than some?!


Bumping a thread that's been silent for a couple weeks/months is one thing.

Bumping a thread that's been DEAD for YEARS is something different.


----------



## Unknown Primarch

how so? if the topic is already there and a new guy feels like adding to that what is the problem. i would bet my house that if the guy had created a new thread on this someone would have said 'this topic has been discussed before, stop making new threads'. ive seen it many times and not just on here. why give a new guy grief about this when really he doing the correct thing?


----------



## normtheunsavoury

If it's a three year old thread I very much doubt anyone would moan about someone starting a new discussion. Especially on a subject like this one.
On the other hand, if it's yet another 'I like teh Ultramarines but who would win in a fight, an ulta or Batman?' then people are well within their rights to moan, they are shit threads that never make any sense and they pop up quicker than Malware on Wankseer.


----------



## Warlock in Training

UUUgg, all these post of "oh yeah the Emperor will be reborn, his loyal sons return, and the Emp will use his powers of rainbow magic to bring Guilliman back from the dead (Cause hes fukin dead) and I can hopefully get more codexes of Speese Marines!!!" is making me sick. 

Is everyone brainwash by this notion that the Grim Dark Futur will be filled with sunshine and daiseis? The Emperor dies, cant get more Grim Dark than that. Humanity is left alone to DEAL with the threats of the Galaxy and find their own way without the Emperor holding they're hand. For fucks sake Humanity made it to the Dark Age of Technology with out the Emps guide. I for one think the return of the Primarchs and a somewhat Alliance with Eldar and Tau (the two races that can be reason with) is MORE than enough to save our species as a whole.

Seriously why is it only in LotRs and Warhammer Fantasy is Humans teaming up with Elves, Dawrves, what have you thats reasonable, and carry the story along just find. Buuut nooooo not in 40k, everything is "burn the Xenos, even tho they can save us all, his ears are pointy!!!" and that is so stupid and unrealistic. Even now the INQUISITION have ties to Eldar and the Harlequins Black Library. Why the fuck not build on that and progress this STALE story line so new players can get in and older players stay in.


I just found a quote from CotE.


Child-of-the-Emperor said:


> Generally speaking the massive increase in _warp activity_ (shall we call it) which was a result of the coalescing of Slaanesh.
> 
> The Age of Strife was primarily caused (indirectly) by the increasingly decadent behaviour and psyche of the Eldar, which in turn caused the coalescing of Slaanesh within the warp, which in turn caused vast amounts of warp turbulence and nasties across the galaxy (AKA the Age of Strife).
> 
> This rise in _warp activity_ unlocked the latent abilities of countless psykers (human and otherwise), which further resulted in more warp nasties. It was for this reason that most humans believed the Age of Strife to be caused by uncontrolled psykers, hence their great fear of psykers in subsequent ages.


Hes right about all of this, our downfall was because the height of Eldar decandence, well were the top species now and thus can survive without the Emperor watching over humanity nonsense like humans did before he came to power. We just need to reach the Dark Age of Tech again, maybe have the Primarchs that live return to shove military matters of the Imperium up the High Lords asses, and well be pretty golden.


----------



## Serpion5

Unknown Primarch said:


> you guys break me. there is always some fool moaning on here about nothing.
> 
> ive seen countless times when someone is moaning about another member starting new threads about topics that people have already touched on and why they didnt just carry on with one of those old posts and as soon as someone does just that you shooting him down.
> 
> WTF get a grip you nerds, whats the problem exactly with continuing a thread thats already in discussion even if its abit older than some?!


If you wanna have a winge mate, there`s a thread in Off Topic called Pointless Venting. It would fit this post beautifully. 

On subject (current subject) I agree with Norm completely.


----------



## Unknown Primarch

i would if it was pointless venting but its not so i wont. i wont waste my time trying to argue the point with you as im not bothered about what you have to say. but if a guy wants to continue a thread however old it is then there really isnt a problem, why go over the same stuff in a new one if there is one already on here.


----------



## Abomination

Its about dam time they did something to move the story forward, even if it is only fractionally. I've only been playing the game since 2004 and I tired of the static background years ago. Moving forward provides GW with opportunity's, both as a business and for the hobby. Some people may not like it but its necessary. I only hope it turns out to be true.


----------



## Weapon

Doesn't the Emperor have a single cell left in his body or something stupid like that?

He's as dead as Guilliman.


----------



## Unknown Primarch

i say stick with the grim far future but bring some special characters out that lead a mass crusade or something that people can get behind and see how things pan out. maybe we need another thor type character or a event that sends shockwaves through the imperium. obviously the emperor dying or returning is never gonna happen but something to ignite the whole IP and get people really interested in whats going on. 
as someone else said, its getting really boring how things are at the minute. GW should think about what the fans are saying and act.


----------



## normtheunsavoury

Unknown Primarch said:


> i say stick with the grim far future but bring some special characters out that lead a mass crusade or something that people can get behind and see how things pan out. maybe we need another thor type character or a event that sends shockwaves through the imperium. obviously the emperor dying or returning is never gonna happen but something to ignite the whole IP and get people really interested in whats going on.
> as someone else said, its getting really boring how things are at the minute. GW should think about what the fans are saying and act.


Things have been this way for over 20 years, why change them now?
The setting is what it is, it's not going to change, I like it just how it is.


----------



## Tyranid Prime

Now im relatively new to 40k and i remeber buying the rulebook and studying it and all the background to decide which army to go for. I eventually went for tyranids.

Now i loved the rulebook and i distinctly remember in one of the timelines it said that the emperors golden throne was failing and it was beyond the abilities of the adeptus mechanicus to repair. Heres another scenario for you guys to think about.

The emperor controls the astronomicon, the tyranid codex mentions that tyranids are drawn to this, if it fails because of the emperors death then the tyranids will lose their focus and maybe move off to another galaxy!!!


----------



## Stephen_Newman

I don't know whether this supports arguments or disagrees but upon reading the main rulebook I conclude one thing:

The Emporer IS dead!

He is described among other things as the Carrion lord of the Imperium. However he is not totally dead since his mind is still working and spirit still functional. However his body is now dead.


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful

Stephen_Newman said:


> I don't know whether this supports arguments or disagrees but upon reading the main rulebook I conclude one thing:
> 
> The Emporer IS dead!
> 
> He is described among other things as the Carrion lord of the Imperium. However he is not totally dead since his mind is still working and spirit still functional. However his body is now dead.


yep, he is dead alright. Its the high lords of terra running the imperium these days, all they do is say the emperor ordered whatever they are doing. the average imperial citizen thinks hes alive!


----------



## Blackhoof

the golden throne keeps the Emperor alive.

he cannot move, talk or act in any physical way, since his body is badly decayed, but he IS alive. if he was dead, his mind would die with him.


----------



## Serpion5

Tyranid Prime said:


> The emperor controls the astronomicon, the tyranid codex mentions that tyranids are drawn to this, if it fails because of the emperors death then the tyranids will lose their focus and maybe move off to another galaxy!!!


Not a chance mate. They`re here now regardless of reason. They`ve seen the teeming life forms the galaxt has to offer, and won`t disappear just because some light blinks out. :laugh:



Blackhoof said:


> the golden throne keeps the Emperor alive.
> 
> he cannot move, talk or act in any physical way, since his body is badly decayed, but he IS alive. if he was dead, his mind would die with him.


partially true. The throne sustains his form just enough for him to be classed as alive. It keeps his soul anchored to his body, and thus connected to the Terran webway and the astronomicon. If it is lost, both of those fail, and the Imperium collapses.


----------



## Stephen_Newman

Blackhoof said:


> the golden throne keeps the Emperor alive.
> 
> he cannot move, talk or act in any physical way, since his body is badly decayed, but he IS alive. if he was dead, his mind would die with him.


I don't have the main rulebook on me right now so I cannot comment where it says he is dead but I will be back when I find it. As pointed out the Golden Throne anchors his soul to his body but the body has expired. As I have said his soul and spirit still live on but the man himself is dead. No question about it.


----------



## Serpion5

Tyranid Prime said:


> The emperor controls the astronomicon, the tyranid codex mentions that tyranids are drawn to this, if it fails because of the emperors death then the tyranids will lose their focus and maybe move off to another galaxy!!!


Not a chance mate. They`re here now regardless of reason. They`ve seen the teeming life forms the galaxt has to offer, and won`t disappear just because some light blinks out. :laugh:



Blackhoof said:


> the golden throne keeps the Emperor alive.
> 
> he cannot move, talk or act in any physical way, since his body is badly decayed, but he IS alive. if he was dead, his mind would die with him.


partially true. The throne sustains his form just enough for him to be classed as alive. It keeps his soul anchored to his body, and thus connected to the Terran webway and the astronomicon. If it is lost, both of those fail, and the Imperium collapses.


----------

